# Is there something you can take to help deep sleep?



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Cheers.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I get absolutely no deep sleep so I'd love an answer. I'm like a zombie 24/7 only getting light sleep


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Xanax, half a tab should do it 

Phenergan 25mg seems to work well for me and take melatonin as well.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

TURBS said:


> Xanax, half a tab should do it
> 
> Phenergan 25mg seems to work well for me and take melatonin as well.


I'm unfortunately an ex addict 😂


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Just posted in another sleep thread as it happens. I've had sleep problems all my adult life. I was prescribed 10mg of Amitriptyline a few months ago and it's helped me so much. Consistently get a solid 7-8 hours a night now. It's from the anti-depressant class of drugs but 10mg is way below the anti-depressive dose, I've noticed no change in my psyche besides feeling better from getting good sleep.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I would look for reasons why you are not sleeping. I think a lot of times can be down to stress.

Good sleep habits like going to bed the same time and waking up the same time so your body gets into a pattern. No caffeine after midday. Reduce alcohol. People think it helps but it doesn't give good quality sleep. 

Get a fan in your room if too hot. Get some blackout blinds. 

If you search online you can find plenty of advice on good sleep habits. I would recommend against going straight for the tablets.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Best advice I ever got with regards sleeping is to get up early and get some decent exercise where you interact with nature, woods, beaches, rivers, mountains - whatever is accessible to you - get the sunlight on your face and the fresh air into your lungs. 

The important factor is to do it as early as you can so your body properly wakes up. This massively helps you go to bed properly tired.

Also, for some of us writing a todo list for the next day helps to put a full stop on the day.


----------



## ThatsLife (Nov 26, 2018)

Isn't ZMA meant to increase duration of REM sleep? I seem to have much more vivid dreams when I take it before bed. 

I wish I could still take Benzo's, Diazepam was always my favourite, the muscle relaxation was heavenly after a hard day and I always slept like a baby. 
But yeah, try and avoid them if you can.


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Diphenhydramine HCI.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

ZMA increases sleep quality providing you can actually fall asleep. Other than that I can't help I'm afraid; I've always been able to sleep on command.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Melatonin at high doses will boost REM sleep massively.


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

I've had poor sleep since i was 21 and i swear down pre-workouts started it, i was dumb enough to believe at the time that getting an intense workout with a big pump was better then quality sleep! And i did it so long that it got into a routine and pattern that my body/head can't really get out of, i believe once sleep issues really get in your head your always going to struggle, obviously PED's don't help so ya just gotta ask ya self whats more important, chose your compounds wisely etc i've tried every med, and honestly the ones that work leave me feeling shit the next day! Melatonin even at a tiny dose leaves me a bit arsey and zombie like the following day, amitryptaline made me feel shite and made it almost impossible to climax! The only thing that worked for me on the drug front was GHB (which is hard to get these days) valium, nitazepam and ambien, ambien leaves you quite refreshed, but none of which are a long term solution, ZMA keeps me awake! The only solution i found was a high carb meal before bed and eggs which are high in tryptophan, switching my evening workouts to AM so i train at 6am before work, and supplementing vit d highly in the morning or being in the sun for 30 mins (difficult in the uk) and basically being like clockwork, bed at 9 every night, get up at 5 every morning, took a while but now its not too bad, it goes tits up when i deviate that routine though. Sleep is person dependent, some cnut could drink a monster before bed while staring at a blue light and sleep 8+hrs without fail, some fcker could do everything right and manage 4-6 i just live with it these days or it will fck with your head if you let it!


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Yt; Dr Andrew Huberman is your man.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Avoid stimulants. Get some cardio in. Get outside. Read. Avoid other types of drugs that can screw with sleep. 
Turn off all electronics. Have a dark room. Have a quiet room.

Melatonin helps, but isn't magical.


----------



## rot-iron66 (7 mo ago)

GABA, THC Gummies, Delta-8 Gummies, etc..


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

monkeybiker said:


> I would look for reasons why you are not sleeping. I think a lot of times can be down to stress.
> 
> Good sleep habits like going to bed the same time and waking up the same time so your body gets into a pattern. No caffeine after midday. Reduce alcohol. People think it helps but it doesn't give good quality sleep.
> 
> ...



I agree mostly with this. If you've had a bad sleep hygiene for a long time expect it to take some time getting back to a healthy point.

Even practicing all the above and being perfect will still sometimes take months for your body to become acustone.

I've been really making an effort to improve my sleep and its so much better yiu don't realise your sleep deprived until you finally start getting decent sleep. Even whilst dieting I'd say I performed better now with much better sleep than I did when I was in a surplus and getting rough nights.

I generally look better too, skin is better etc..


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Oioi said:


> I'm unfortunately an ex addict 😂


Impossible to be an ‘ex-addict’… you just don’t use anymore 👨🏻‍⚕️


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> Cheers.


Zolpidem or zopiclone. Proper meds designed to make you sleep not sedate


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

TURBS said:


> Xanax, half a tab should do it
> 
> Phenergan 25mg seems to work well for me and take melatonin as well.


What’s Xanax like. Never tried it. Feel like I wanna 😂


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

js77 said:


> Zolpidem or zopiclone. Proper meds designed to make you sleep not sedate







worth a listen for anyone struggling with sleep. I read his book. Changed my life


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

js77 said:


> Impossible to be an ‘ex-addict’… you just don’t use anymore 👨🏻‍⚕️


Indeed, I just felt it quicker to type. An addict is so for life imo, I'm just straight atm


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Avoid the phone before bed.
Try zma.
Cbd oil I found gave me more restful sleep.
Avoid stimulants of any kind 4 hours before bed. More time if possible.
Reading in bed is a great way to get into a relaxed state if getting off is also difficult.
I’m sure I’m probably repeating what’s been said but it does help for sure even if only a little.
All depends on you I suppose.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Todai said:


> What’s Xanax like. Never tried it. Feel like I wanna 😂


Calming and sedative for those not abusing it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Also meant to add, heat. As in a hot shower. Open windows.
The dropping of body temp triggers sleep mechanisms.

A room being too warm does the opposite.

We are diurnal animals. It's never going to change. Our bodies work off of day and night. Just as we don't see or feel it doesn't mean that changes.

Drugs should be a last resort.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Avoid the phone before bed.
> Try zma.
> Cbd oil I found gave me more restful sleep.
> Avoid stimulants of any kind 4 hours before bed. More time if possible.
> ...


Honestly man, the amount of people I know that point blank refuse to not drink coffee etc and stop taking pre workout is ridiculous
"I've barely slept in weeks"

Shut the **** up. Stop moaning. You're doing it to yourself. Daily. Multiple times a day. It's an easy fix. So quit bitchin.
😂😂

If you have sleep issues, just no stims of any kind at all. Simple. Sure, you like them. Sure, you find them helpful. No one cares. Start there and get back to me.

My training partner is like that. At least 6 coffees a day. And constantly has indigestion 💩


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Black out blinds the best investment I made for sleep. 

As counter intuitive then as it sounds, I found going to bed later meant I was sleeping better, less waking up in the middle of the night and remaining wide awake.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Honestly man, the amount of people I know that point blank refuse to not drink coffee etc and stop taking pre workout is ridiculous
> "I've barely slept in weeks"
> 
> Shut the **** up. Stop moaning. You're doing it to yourself. Daily. Multiple times a day. It's an easy fix. So quit bitchin.
> ...


6 coffees is **** all! Training partner is right to ignore you 😂


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Todai said:


> 6 coffees is **** all! Training partner is right to ignore you 😂


Not when he can't sleep and he's constantly shitting himself and has indigestion.

And it's always a ****ing Starbucks too.
Massive milk shake rather than a coffee


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

js77 said:


> Zolpidem or zopiclone. Proper meds designed to make you sleep not sedate


This stuff actually works but it can be a horrible addiction if you rely on them so often.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Todai said:


> worth a listen for anyone struggling with sleep. I read his book. Changed my life


This was a ****ing scary wake up call for me to take my sleep more seriously.


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Melatonin fixed me


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

simonboyle said:


> Not when he can't sleep and he's constantly shitting himself and has indigestion.
> 
> And it's always a ****ing Starbucks too.
> Massive milk shake rather than a coffee


Sounds like milks the issue then 🙊


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cronus said:


> This was a ****ing scary wake up call for me to take my sleep more seriously.


Most people don't. Act like it's not important. Mental


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Todai said:


> Sounds like milks the issue then 🙊


Or the 500 Cal's a cup


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

Godwin said:


> This stuff actually works but it can be a horrible addiction if you rely on them so often.


Xanax etc are another level though when it comes to addiction though mate. 
Zops/Zolps don’t produce any withdrawals as such like with opiate based sedatives


----------



## js77 (Apr 21, 2020)

simonboyle said:


> Not when he can't sleep and he's constantly shitting himself and has indigestion.
> 
> And it's always a ****ing Starbucks too.
> Massive milk shake rather than a coffee


I didht know were training with that fat cnut seth


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)

Zopiclone or Promethazine mate. Designed for sleeping. Use to take them because my 24/7 hallucinations would distract me from sleeping. I'm 90% Southern Ghost carries Zopiclone. (Hope this isn't against the rules)


----------



## Seppuku71 (Sep 27, 2018)

1/ 3mg Melatonin, 
2/ 3 grams of glycine,
3/ Bit of weed, 
4/ A tommy tank, 
5/ Asmr rain sound effects

If that fails, repeat stage 4 until sleepy.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Not when he can't sleep and he's constantly shitting himself and has indigestion.
> 
> And it's always a ****ing Starbucks too.
> Massive milk shake rather than a coffee





Seppuku71 said:


> 1/ 3mg Melatonin,
> 2/ 3 grams of glycine,
> 3/ Bit of weed,
> 4/ A tommy tank,
> ...


ahhh….the ol’ J.Arthur.
never fails.


----------



## Digger18 (Sep 3, 2019)

HTP-5 I swear by it. Even while on Tren, taking 1 HTP-5 half an hour before bed I then sleep like a baby for at least 8 hours straight


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Seppuku71 said:


> 1/ 3mg Melatonin,
> 2/ 3 grams of glycine,
> 3/ Bit of weed,
> 4/ A tommy tank,
> ...


Tried it lad. I was on stage 4 for 6 hours and ended up in hospital with friction burns/clinical embarrassment. Wasn't good at all.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

I can put you in a deep sleep if you like broski


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

DarkKnight said:


> I can put you in a deep sleep if you like broski


You going to sing a lullaby?


----------



## Imperitive.Intel (10 mo ago)




----------



## FatScrub (Nov 16, 2010)

Digger18 said:


> HTP-5 I swear by it. Even while on Tren, taking 1 HTP-5 half an hour before bed I then sleep like a baby for at least 8 hours straight


I was surpirsed by this as well. It comes down to what causes your sleeping problems in the first place. I've had stomach problems for a few years. Many tests and many different meds. Nothing helped. I got some meds recently which acted on gut nerves. Lucoprax or something. Can't remember the exact name. But I remember reading in the leaflet that it was based on HTP-5. It was amazing. When I speak to the doc next I'll ask for it again and this time longer.


----------



## 127189 (Feb 25, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Not when he's constantly shitting himself and has indigestion.


@drwae datchoo brah?

I’ve struggled with sleep in the past. Job/financial stress the cause.

I don’t go searching on the internet via mobile after 8pm. Just watch tv or listen to music.

Found if I’m going to bed at 10pm to get up for 05:40, then I dream a lot & sleep deeply. At 11pm, not as much. Sleep through but don’t feel as rested.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@EpicSquats Back when I worked the doors, my sleep was terrible and constantly tired as I’d grab sleep as and when. I’d always use a black out blind in my room, a few years after I stopped working the doors I still felt awful but one time I was decorating and had the blind off and found I felt so much better and haven’t used a blind since. The reason for this is because you need to wake up with your REM rhythms the natural way otherwise regardless of the time asleep you’ll be feeling knackered. 
I sleep anytime between 10pm and 2am and tend to wake up as it gets light, I’ll often be out walking the dog at 6am since I train later in the day with a training partner otherwise I’d train at 6am. 
I only have caffeine(1 x pro plus) now n again to push for a good lift, other than that it’s zero.


----------



## Advocate. (Jun 19, 2021)

Take Zinc (sold in any store), it gonna knock the crap of you. At least, it does to me. I take it on Fridays & Saturdays only, and tbh it has an impact until Monday. I almost never take it due to busy lifestyle, but holly molly, if you struggle to sleep or want to have deep sleep and get a 'proper' rest then that's the way to go for. You always gonna be dreaming as well.


----------



## Baldyo7 (Dec 5, 2016)

I got a garmin watch and it tracks my sleepreally well. For instance, last night I got 
7hr 31mins sleep
1hr 28 deep
3hr 59 light 
2hr 4min REM
Anything around the 1hour 30mins deep sleep for me means I’ve slept well, anything less than an hour means I’ve not slept great, and I think I’ve only slept with 2 hours deep once.
Things I’ve noticed that affect my deep sleep
Alcohol, smoking, eating too much, training hard, being overtired when I go to bed, not getting 6.5/7 hours plus etc
Supplements I take in morning, 50mg zinc, omega 3, vitamin C, 4000 vitamin D, and I’m trying tongkat Ali. 
supplements before bed 350mg magnesium


----------

